# Toe scrunch. Please help!!



## Misha-29 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey, Im not sure If i've put this in the right place on here but I wasn't sure where to put it. I normally don't wear high heeled shoes unless they are open toed because I always have this problem, but it's im going out in a couple of weeks and I have bought some new shoes to wear, but my feet always slide down in the toe and squish my toes really bad and it reeeaally hurts my big toes because they are being pushed against the toe of the shoe and also it makes my shoes slide off my heel when I walk. I have been on an american site called footpetals.com and i've found some things called tip toes which I think would really help, but as I am in the UK I can't buy them, Does anybody know any UK shop or website that sells something like this? Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck - those things are feet savers!!


----------

